# Vest for feather picking?



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how effective this is? Shiro's getting ridiculously bald under his wings, on the edge of his wings and now he's starting on his stomach!

They get pellets, sprouted seeds, veggies, rice, pasta etc etc. I mist them regularly, and they have PLENTY of toys, especially foraging toys to keep them busy, but Shiro's not one to play with toys often, there'll be the occasional here and there you see him playing with them.

I know he's not plucking because he doesn't scream when he pulls them out, I'm gonna take him to the Avian Vet but technically he's my "mums" bird and she doesn't see a course for concern. 

I seen a vest you can make to stop birds from picking at their feathers and I was thinking about making a vest and seeing how it goes, but I don't know.

*sigh* I feel terrible!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww poor shiro....id say he has some kind of mite or something....chico did the same and he had giardia....i dont think a vest will help...he must just be really really itchy....id say a vet visit is the best thing....i doubt it would do anything to help...maybe just make him itchier...that sux tho that ur mum thinks its nothing...maybe if u tell her it could be something like giardia she might realise how important it is?? good luck with it.....hope u sort it out for the little guy!


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Definitely have him tested for giardia. Plucking under the wings is a common symptom of it. Birds can get false negatives when their tested too, and can carry it without showing symptoms, so that's something to be ware of.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor guy, I would also take him to an avian vet and let them know you have other tiels aswell. Here is an interesting article of how they can test for giardia http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/giardia.html


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I told her, and she said "yeah, I'm going to take him". I'll probably end up taking him for her though 'cause I know the Avian Vet there reallyy well. 

If anything, I'll probably have to treat the other 10 Cockatiels as well.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

In regards to the vest, I asked several breeders that had tried to use them, and ALL the product is is a SOCK with 2 slits for the wings to go thru. The sock is just as stressful and worrisome to the bird, and larger birds will try to rip it up, and in the process injure themselves.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's a photo of ONE side - *it's on both sides* but the other side isn't as bad.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Have you had him checked for giardia or zinc toxicity? (sp)


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

it looks just like chico's bald spots.....not that thats a definate diagnosis...its definately a possibility....poor baby.....he sure is bald there


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He hasn't been yet, but he is going! the Avian Vet is really busy at the moment, but I said I'll ring back on Monday and see if she's got any spots for me to take him in.. unless it's an emergency we just have to sit tight for now.


----------

